# Synchronisation contacts Google et iCloud



## audemartinoli (2 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible (et si oui, comment y parvenir) de *synchroniser* (et non pas transférer/importer/exporter) les contacts iCloud et Google. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Chris K (3 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je pense que ce n’est pas faisable.


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

audemartinoli a dit:


> *synchroniser* (et non pas *transférer/importer/exporter*)


Pléonasme !!!


----------



## Franz59 (3 Avril 2019)

Bonjour
C'est très possible et sans problèmes
Il faut juste créer le compte GMail dans contact et activer ce compte


----------



## Chris K (3 Avril 2019)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> C'est très possible et sans problèmes
> Il faut juste créer le compte GMail dans contact et activer ce compte
> Voir la pièce jointe 132049



J’ai pas compris sa question en ce sens là. J’ai cru comprendre que sa demande était de fusionner les comptes (genre un contact créer sur Google se retrouve aussi sur iCloud et inversement, sans avoir à faire un export/import manuel).


----------



## Franz59 (4 Avril 2019)

C'est bien le cas et dans les 2 sens...


----------



## Chris K (4 Avril 2019)

Ah ? Parce que j’ai deux annuaires : un sur iCloud et un sur Google (et tous les deux insérés dans l’application Contacts) quand je créé un contact sur Google il n’appartient pas l’annuaire d’iCloud (d’ailleurs si je désactive temporairement l’annuaire Google ce contact n’apparaît plus).


----------

